# lookin to get started



## cphily21 (Feb 14, 2006)

I am looking to get started in the business. I have 100,000 cash to invest and need all the help and pointers you can offer. I have taken classes on tree climbing, chain saw safety and have read many books on trees. I have always been interested in the business but never have the opportunity to get started now I have the money and am thinking about giving it a shot what do I spend my money on?? I am located in a Philadelphia suburb. And need advice on every thing from what equipment to just how to get my business started and how to make it successful


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Feb 14, 2006)

Business plan.
Insurance.
State arborist licence (if required).


Would be the big three things to get sorted before looking at buying any equipment.


----------



## cphily21 (Feb 14, 2006)

i am working on a plan i have already looked into Insurance and how do i find out if a State arborist licence is required


----------



## RandyS (Feb 14, 2006)

Business courses can't hurt and more courses on trees and safety. 
How good are you at dealing with customers? Maybe a course on public speaking or something that will help in dealing with them. Being able to talk to a customer confidently and knowledgeably is a big thing.
Talk to the local SCORE chapter, they're retired executives that would love to help you.
Maybe working for someone else would be a great thing for a while. 
You're local town hall might have some answers on what licenses you need.
Good luck and let us know how you're making out.


----------



## cphily21 (Feb 14, 2006)

i have been working in sales all of my life so i feel that dealing with customers is one strong point that i have when going into this kind of work


----------



## cphily21 (Feb 14, 2006)

can some one give me a list of equiptment i will need that i can get for under 100,000


----------



## darkstar (Feb 14, 2006)

*no*

Dont do it start another buisness.:deadhorse:


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Feb 14, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> It all depends on your business plan.
> 
> Dan



Very true are you after removals, formal pruning, restoration, forestry and land clearance? Going to grind your own stumps or sub it out? Do you have a place to get rid of wood and/or chips?


----------



## cphily21 (Feb 14, 2006)

i am after removals, formal pruning, and yes i am Going to grind my own stumps i dont know if i have a place to get rid of wood and/or chips


----------



## cphily21 (Feb 14, 2006)

darkstar y do u think i should start another buisness


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 14, 2006)

cphily21 said:


> i have been working in sales all of my life so i feel that dealing with customers is one strong point that i have when going into this kind of work






RandyS said:


> Maybe working for someone else would be a great thing for a while.



I'm not in the tree business, but I'd say this is good advice for ANY line of business. It's not a franchise - you can't just buy in and go. You have to learn how before you can run a business. Unless the tree business is very unlike the rest of the world, you won't learn how just by taking some classes. That will get you a knowledge foundation, but it won't teach you the business.


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Feb 14, 2006)

cphily21 said:


> i am after removals, formal pruning, and yes i am Going to grind my own stumps i dont know if i have a place to get rid of wood and/or chips


After insurance your next big expense is going to be a truck stump grinder and a chipper. One local guy gives away his chips and logs to a local environmental charity and the local council despite owning his own land to dump on.

As for gear you'll need:
PPE-chainsaw trousers, helmets, gloves, boots and maybe sleves too.
2 full sets of climbing gear - one for you and one for resuce
Spikes-for removals only.
Rigging gear
Chainsaws
Aproved fueling equipment
Pruning equipments- loppers secatures handsaws, long reach pruners, pruning knife.
Clean up gear- blower, rakes-lawn and earth, brooms etc


----------



## cphily21 (Feb 14, 2006)

what kind of truck chipper and stump grinder should i look into


----------



## 1I'dJak (Feb 14, 2006)

hey man... i'm planning on starting my own show too... but slowly...I'm working for a company now...i'm learing how to climb (unfortunately i'm teaching myself to spurless climb), how to feel confindent when high up and perform... how to operated chipper and how to service it.... how to back up a chip truck and chipper down a driveway, how to estimate...how to do things and how not to...i think this approach is best...plus i've accumulated gear thru working too...cutting pants, helmetandmuffs, lanyard, secateers, ascender etc...i'm educating myself...plus i can see that where i'm working is not the place to start cuz there' s lots of competition...these are important things to know...but this is just my opinion and i know diddley


----------



## cphily21 (Feb 14, 2006)

how did you find the people you are working for now did u just open the yellow pages and start calling people and if so what was your approch


----------



## 1I'dJak (Feb 14, 2006)

yup...i was going to school and needed some work... i'm a small town boy and have worked in the woods for a long time so a i figured i'd fone the tree service companies... it was fall which is a busy time here in victoria....suprisingly i got several calls back.... started as a groundsman, feeding the chipper and trimming hedges (which really sucks but is a big part of the work here)... then the boss asked if i wanted to climb... i said yes... then he sent me up a 30' cedar tree overhanging a building for removal...there was a bus stop right by and people always stare at a man up a tree with a saw...so i've been at it less then a year, i've been as high as almost 200'...much of what i've learned i've learned on the spo... and now unlearning... i think most companies here use spurs unless its an gary oak tree (which you'll get fined for spiking up)... i didn't know any different about spurring up trees till i started reading some literature and visiting this website...


----------



## cphily21 (Feb 14, 2006)

how much do people pay for a good ground worker


----------



## 1I'dJak (Feb 14, 2006)

we'll i'm in canada... i think i started at 12/hr...mind you it was part time for cash... i think a competent ground worker here gets 15/hr, climbers get 18-25/hr...i know my boss keeps saying its best to be small or big... small less costs... big, economies of scale... he's middlin so he says he gets screwed... but that could be our tax system... and i think he does alright...but i know he has a hard time getting good groundsman and keeping them which sucks... my eventual plan is to just have a small show... me and a buddy....pay well, even perhaps a percentage...i could be dreaming but i like that idea... i've done piece work in the forest and percentage out fishing.... keeps you happy and the day goes quick... i just sometimes our boss pushes to get jobs done... plunks in my hand when the day's almost over and says, this is just a small one...take just an hour, which it mostly doesn't...and that makes the crew crabby (plus we don't get overtime) but if someome was getting a % then it would be worth their time to push it a bit...spread the love... keep the crew happy...then they stay, then you've got a tight team...but what do i know!


----------



## legendrider (Feb 15, 2006)

*business*

if your planning to go out on your own, why would you want to start working on the ground for somone else. i was assuming you were adept at climbing allready being that you were going solo? how are your Tree ID skills, pest knowlegdge etc. there are so many truck options out there, chippers you will get many opinions on. I like the bandit 250xp basic truck chevy 4500 with chip box. i cannot offer any opinon on grinders because i havnt used enough to gather an opinon.


----------



## legendrider (Feb 15, 2006)

*liscense*

i dont think you need a liscence in Pa if you are going to apply pesticides you will need an applicators liscence


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 27, 2006)

cphily21 said:


> I am looking to get started in the business. I have 100,000 cash to invest and need all the help and pointers you can offer. I have taken classes on tree climbing, chain saw safety and have read many books on trees. I have always been interested in the business but never have the opportunity to get started now I have the money and am thinking about giving it a shot what do I spend my money on?? I am located in a Philadelphia suburb. And need advice on every thing from what equipment to just how to get my business started and how to make it successful




Hi cphily21, what is your relationship to chriswright? 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=30413


----------



## jmack (Feb 27, 2006)

cphily21 said:


> how did you find the people you are working for now did u just open the yellow pages and start calling people and if so what was your approch


people are hard to find, i am with tree co, what do you know about the biz, why are u interested, what kind of sales were you in etc etc


----------



## elektrobot (Feb 27, 2006)

*Try a different angle*

If your background is in sales....go with that. Start an agency or contract the work out. I'm sure the guys that already have the experience and equipment would love to get the work, and then you keep your $100,000 and a little off the top from each job. Spending your money is the LAST thing you want to do. Instead of making shopping lists, spend the time finding where you can get the greatest return on your investment without dumping it all at once. Getting involved in a business that is also partly your hobby is great, but its easy to get in to deep- trust me. Between firework stores, gun shop and now a cigar store....its hard to break even when you are your own best customer. Keep it level headed and buy the toys only when you need them. If you know a guy who has a truck, use him -chances are that he could really use the break. Instead of buying a chipper right off, try renting one when you need it -let the company that owns it sharpen the blades.... I'm not trying to rain on your parade at all, but it makes me nervous to hear someone ask where they need to dump their hundred grand. At least wait to spend it until you can answer that question yourself. Whatever you do though, GOOD LUCK! small business ownership can be very rewarding in many aspects.


----------



## cord arrow (Feb 27, 2006)

*perhaps not success.......*

......but around here, they b.s. their way into a lot of work.


----------



## cord arrow (Feb 27, 2006)

.....these guys are butchers in the truest sense of the word.


----------



## elektrobot (Feb 27, 2006)

*Probably a pretty big hindrance*



TreeCo said:


> Is it a little hindrance if you don't know squat about tree care, tree climbing, tree care equipment, etc.? Or is tree care one of those industries where almost any salesman can BS their way to success?



I did not mean to imply that someone should begin to broker tree work without any knowledge of the work involved, but meant to stress that if they don't already have this knowledge or skill -spending $100,000 right off the bat isn't the best way to get their feet wet.


----------



## doggonetrees (Feb 28, 2006)

just got signed in to this site. I have been doing tree work since the 90's and recently bought new climbing equipment to replace all lost due to fire. Got a 92 ford 800 bucket for 17,500. Look around and you can find the stuff you need. I got my experience working pipeline const. and powerline clearence with a local rea. Lots of knowledge on this site if you can stand some of the pain. good luck!


----------



## bendtrees (Feb 28, 2006)

*Experience????*

A partner and I just launched our own. Even with our experience, I feel like we are occasionally getting slapped in the face. 

I won't chastise you, but if I were completely new to the business, I would be doing a disservice to my customers (going out on my own). I suppose if you keep it simple, and educate yourself, it is possible to do good work and start knowing little. 
cv


----------



## jmack (Mar 1, 2006)

*pain*



doggonetrees said:


> just got signed in to this site. I have been doing tree work since the 90's and recently bought new climbing equipment to replace all lost due to fire. Got a 92 ford 800 bucket for 17,500. Look around and you can find the stuff you need. I got my experience working pipeline const. and powerline clearence with a local rea. Lots of knowledge on this site if you can stand some of the pain. good luck!


 and there will be pain


----------



## magicmic (Mar 1, 2006)

I like the idea of that a previous thread said.If your in sales why dont yoou try to sell some work for another individual who already knows the equipment side of the business.I have a salesman that sells my work for me,Meanwhile i run the crew and make sure the jobs get done.Im also a mechanic so i keep all the equipment running.Buying the equipment is fairly ez.You want at least a 12 inch chipper and the bigger the chip dump the better.As for stumpgrinding it,s a pain in the ass to do both trimming,removals and stumps.Figure you need another truck just for the grinder which means more manpower ,and more time grinding.Alot of people just own a stump grinder and make money.I would sub contract the stumps out.You can even get kickbacks for the stumps if you deal with the right guy.Now, keeping your equipment running is the hard part.If you dont have experience with mechanics then you have a problem.Its 80 an hour to fix a saw where im at.And its an average of 1500 everytime the chipper breaks.So a knowledge of mechanics is ideal.My salesman makes about 700 a day average.I make about 10 percent more ,but i own the equipment that needs the upkeep.
I also do payroll and babysit the workers.Like i said if sales is your thing then work on that aspect.Dont try to do it all because its too much.Just some advice from a guy who has never climbed a tree.But i do own a succesfull tree service.


----------



## jmack (Mar 2, 2006)

*cpphilly*



magicmic said:


> I like the idea of that a previous thread said.If your in sales why dont yoou try to sell some work for another individual who already knows the equipment side of the business.I have a salesman that sells my work for me,Meanwhile i run the crew and make sure the jobs get done.Im also a mechanic so i keep all the equipment running.Buying the equipment is fairly ez.You want at least a 12 inch chipper and the bigger the chip dump the better.As for stumpgrinding it,s a pain in the ass to do both trimming,removals and stumps.Figure you need another truck just for the grinder which means more manpower ,and more time grinding.Alot of people just own a stump grinder and make money.I would sub contract the stumps out.You can even get kickbacks for the stumps if you deal with the right guy.Now, keeping your equipment running is the hard part.If you dont have experience with mechanics then you have a problem.Its 80 an hour to fix a saw where im at.And its an average of 1500 everytime the chipper breaks.So a knowledge of mechanics is ideal.My salesman makes about 700 a day average.I make about 10 percent more ,but i own the equipment that needs the upkeep.
> I also do payroll and babysit the workers.Like i said if sales is your thing then work on that aspect.Dont try to do it all because its too much.Just some advice from a guy who has never climbed a tree.But i do own a succesfull tree service.


 i like the idea of cp philly answering some questions that i asked him................. sales guy makes 700 for you or 700 take for himself?


----------



## aarcuda (Mar 2, 2006)

something seems funny .

this is my first time here, hi btw. and this is my first post. probably starting out wrong but doesnt anyone else think its strange that this guy, with no experience (none atall) has $100,000 to invest in a tree business?

somethings not right here......

anyways, nice smilies.


----------



## clearance (Mar 2, 2006)

*Aarcuda*

Welcome, you catch on very fast to the BS.


----------



## jmack (Mar 3, 2006)

*hes done*



aarcuda said:


> something seems funny .
> 
> this is my first time here, hi btw. and this is my first post. probably starting out wrong but doesnt anyone else think its strange that this guy, with no experience (none atall) has $100,000 to invest in a tree business?
> 
> ...


welcome yeah now this philly dude dissapeared thankfully no one fully hooked him up. c-ya punk go buy a shigo business manual, dual identity yahoo


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 3, 2006)

jmack said:


> dual identity yahoo




My 15 year old considers that kind of thing to be childish.


Amazing that some "adults" have time for it.


----------



## jmack (Mar 4, 2006)

*thankyou*



BlueRidgeMark said:


> My 15 year old considers that kind of thing to be childish.
> 
> 
> Amazing that some "adults" have time for it.


thanks for sharing


----------



## Tree Wombat (Mar 4, 2006)

Mate invest your money, work as a groundy for a few years in a good company then yo will pick up invaluable experience that will save you making costly mistakes:monkey:


----------



## mdtreeone (Oct 13, 2011)

cphily21 said:


> how did you find the people you are working for now did u just open the yellow pages and start calling people and if so what was your approch


 
Maybe the best answer is to call me,it can not hurt who knows it might even help ? Maybe it is time to get back together ?

Think it over.


----------



## mdtreeone (Oct 13, 2011)

trimmmed said:


> Hi cphily21, what is your relationship to chriswright?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=30413


 
Good afternoon ! Were you ever able to find out what his relationship ?

I would be interested to find out and would appreciate your help.


----------

